# Binky and Angel's udders...



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

5 weeks fresh and at 11 hour fills....Binky isn't too badly lopsided with a single though I have been milking her since she was 2 days fresh to keep her even.








She put a quart plus 1 1/2 cups in the milk pail......then Bonnie was on her all day.

I am pleased that Angels udder has grown BUT she is not easily milked there is literally nothing but udder to hold onto for milking...took me a good 20 minutes to get a pint out of her, even though she was so engorged that the pressure of lying down had milk pooled under her  









I will figure something out for her as I would like to keep her in milk with the hopes of increasing capacity for the future :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

both udders are nicely shapped.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Binky's udder looks nice. :thumb: 

That's weird about Angel's udder. I really hate it when it takes so long to milk. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Angels udder i definately higher than her dams was but it is so "round", which I don't like, theres no decent medial and the gladular tissue is "right there" at the teats...no room to fill the teat before expression, just putting pressure on her udder makes the milk flow :scratch: 

Anyhow, thanks I do like Binky's udder, she has a great fore, nice blending, but I do think that she could use a tad higher rear attachment and more defined medial but she really has awesome capacity....and just think she hasn't peaked yet :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice udders! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you :hug: Binky is a dream to milk and once I get going, I have her empty before her feed is gone.

Any input on wether or not theres any way I can get milk out of Angel? Maggidans don't work....poor girl had purple teats first time I used it....will work in a pinch but not for a full milking. I have tried using a warm wet rag and pressure for her to let down, works for a minute but she starts kicking before I can get her totally empty.....and then lays down practically hanging herself in the head gate...I don't know if I'm hurting her or if she just wants to feed her boys :shrug:


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

I had pretty good success with a human manual breast pump!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got the bulb type manual pump, but there is no room for milk to go, but in the bulb....and that holds less than 1/3 cup/ are you talking about the plunger type breast pump?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice........ :wink:  :greengrin:


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess its a plunger type lol. It pumps into an actual bottle(or whatever else you screw onto it).

That was a super fun trip to Walmart- I'm 19 and obviously not pregnant/had been pregnant.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll have to see about finding one of those, thanks pixie :hug:


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

It helps if the udder is damp- I just wiped them down with a warm washcloth. 
Mine was from WalMart and was in a purple box. About 25 dollars.

Good luck!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm thats a really good idea. i might get one for the first aid kit.
beth


----------

